
Missile in sky spooks California - gloves
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-34759177
======
leed25d
The super powers are entering into a new installment of the Cold War.
Starting, it seems, with provocative actions on the part of the Big Three.
This missile launch was saber rattling, make no mistake.

